# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ - Χώροι διαμονής >  Νέος στα ορτύκια.

## chrisvari

Καλησπέρα στη παρέα.
Μόλις σήμερα κατάφερα να δημιουργήσω το κατάλληλο χώρο και είμαι στη φάση που ψάχνω για 2 κλούβες να φιλοξενήσω ορτύκια κυρίως για τα αβγά τους.Σκέφτομαι κλούβες περίπου 1,00χ0,5χ0,5.Θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας,αν κάποιος γνωρ'ιζει απο που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ τις κλούβες.Επίσης εσείς τι χρησιμοποιείτε για ταιστρα και ποτίστρα?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------

